# Java EE6: Wie Login-Vorgang durchführen?



## Millman (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit Java EE6 eine Seite mit Mitgliedsbereich einrichten. Alles relativ einfach gehalten, man soll sich einfach einloggen können, und dann in ein Forum posten.

Allerdings habe ich folgendes Problem:
Wie führe ich das mit dem Login durch? Wenn sich jemand anmeldet überprüfe ich doch erstmal Nutzername und Passwort mit der DB, ob beides stimmt.
Haben wir eine Übereinstimmung, wird der User eingeloggt und ich nutze SessionScope. Wenn der User eingeloggt ist, kann ich seinem Nutzerobjekt ja dann eine Boolean "eingeloggt" auf true setzen, solange bis er sich wieder ausloggt. 
So könnte ich verhindern, dass man sich zweimal mit demselben Nutzernamen anmelden kann. 

Was denkt ihr, könnte ich so erstmal anfangen? Habe in diesem Bereich leider noch nicht soviel gemacht und kenne mich mit der Nutzerverwaltung bisher kaum aus.
Fertige Scripts und Code möchte ich nicht nehmen, das soll schon ein eigenes Projekt werden.


----------



## gman (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

für Alternativen such mal nach den Stichwörtern:


JAAS
Container Managed Security
Formular Based Authentication


----------



## Millman (12. Mai 2010)

Super dankeschön, ich werds erstmal mit JAAS versuchen.


----------

